# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  L-Theanine+Melatonin Before Sleep; Galamantine+Choline During WBTB

## Silence Dogood

Hey everyone,

I'm going to try this tomorrow or Sunday night, what are your thoughts on the approach?  I'm going to take B-6 during the day, around noon, just to have it in my system.  Then:

Melatonin and L-Theanine before I go to bed to induce relaxation and REM suppression, get into a deep sleep. (Read about this pairing here.  Wake up after 5 hours then take Galantamine to increase acetylcholine and Choline to increase vividness (I read about the Galantamine/Choline combo *here*).  From there I should be able to enter into a deep, vivid REM, and hopefully do a succesful reality check.

Does anyone think this is dangerous/has anyone tried it/does it sound effective to you?


EDIT:
I didn't even notice there was another thread about this below me.  Sorry  :Sad:

----------


## Nihao

> I didn't even notice there was another thread about this below me.  Sorry



No problemo, I am curious how it worked for you. Welcome to mine:
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ght=l-theanine
I found with this scheme that after a couple hours Half-Life of Melatonin and L-Theanine makes them too weak to tackle G+Ch resulting with problems to get back to sleep. I had 2 short LD though then.

----------


## Firewalker

I read that L-Theanine peaks at about 5 hours after taking it and lasts 8 to 10 hours, I've taken it plenty of time and this seems right to me.  My best results with it have been by taking 200mg before bed, then sleeping 6 to 8 hours, taking it again upon waking and going back to bed for a couple of hours.  I still feel the L-Theanine from the night before when I wake up and then take more.  I find this gives me a good chance of a WILD if I do this.  I usually will go back to sleep, wake up after an hour or hour and a half and WILD.  

Melatonin does have a short half live though.

I advise work with the Theanine and forget the rest unless it works for you.
I've had better luck with Theanine than anything else, though I have been experimenting with Taurine and it seems to produce about the same level of relaxation as Theanine, haven't tried it with WBTB yet though.

----------


## Ajna

I thought Taurine was a stimulant. They give it to soldiers and fighter pilots to keep them alert over long periods and they put it in Reb Bull and V etc etc :-)

----------


## Nihao

> I read that L-Theanine peaks at about 5 hours after taking it and lasts 8 to 10 hours,



Well, I am not an expert but from my experience and from info on the net I find it contrary.

According to some producer sources L-Theanine peaks after 30-40min. Perhaps that is why you have to take again while WBTB.

----------


## Firewalker

> Well, I am not an expert but from my experience and from info on the net I find it contrary.
> 
> According to some producer sources L-Theanine peaks after 30-40min. Perhaps that is why you have to take again while WBTB.



Check this site out: 
http://brain.web-us.com/l-theanine_anxiety_reducer.htm

According to this site it is felt within 30min. and lasts 8 to 10 hours.  
I did find another site that says it peaks at 30min. to 2 hours so you may be right about the peak time, I don't remember where I read 5 hours, but I do agree with the site that says it lasts 8 to 10 hours, because I feel the effects all day.  But it is still good to take more when WBTBing, but I feel that is also good to take 200mg before bed as well because it increases dopamine and GABA levels, then when you wake up you already have high dopamine levels, and then you just increase them even more which helps you dream and hopefully become lucid, and the increased GABA helps you fall asleep quicker, or relax more to WILD.

While it is probably fine to take at the time you wake up for me if I do this I don't really feel the Theanine working strongly untill about an hour after I take it.  Others may notice it quicker, but in my case I start to feel it soon after taking it, but am not really relaxed untill about an hour latter.  If I've taken the Theanine sooner in the night I am still relaxed which seems to help. 

I haven't tried Theanine with Meletonin yet, but may soon.

----------


## Firewalker

> I thought Taurine was a stimulant. They give it to soldiers and fighter pilots to keep them alert over long periods and they put it in Reb Bull and V etc etc :-)



Taurine is really a depressant.  Do a search on Taurine.  It's effects are similiar to GABA, and it has been discovered that it uses the same receptors as GABA.  And since GABA often has trouble penetrating the blood brain barrier, I think Taurine may possibly be better.  I've taken it throughout the day and at bedtime, and it seems to relax me much like Theanine but haven't yet tried it WBTBing.

There are some people who claim it works as a stimulant when combined with large amounts of caffeine like in energy drinks.  This may be true, or else the caffeine and other stimulants in energy drinks keeps your from feeling the effects of the taurine.

To get the calming effects from taurine, buy the capsules at a Vitamin/health store, and take without caffeine.

----------


## Silence Dogood

I haven't used both combos together yet, but I did use 310mg Choline and 4mg Galantamine last night, and I had one lucid dream, and one fairly vivid dream.

I used Galantamine+Choline about a week ago, and had an OBE and a vivid dream.  This seems to be a very good combo.

I also had one successful LD and OBE in the same night without using any supplements a few weeks ago.  They were both relatively short, but I wanted to make sure I could at least get it done w/o supplements before I used them.  I figure that it's not the end of the world if I need a little help though.

I'm going to try the full-on Mel+Thea Gal+Chol quadruplet in a couple nights though.  I'll let you know how it goes.

----------


## Firewalker

Galantamine didn't help much for me, I had a couple of very short lucids, that was it.  But it does work for a lot of people, I wish it had for me.

----------


## Nihao

> I haven't used both combos together yet,



Well, it means you has not kept your promise from the post's start :wink2:  Looking forward to your report.

Inspired by Ajna
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=71183
I've bought Valerian and am going to use it in combination with these supplements to see if I can deepen drowsy state and WILD easier. 
I'll keep reports onhttp://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=70296

----------

